# 2001 Allroad issues



## SparksLP (Aug 31, 2021)

Hello,
Looking for advice and any recommendations for a good Audi shop in the Colorado Springs area. My friend has a 2001 Allroad that has had a seemingly electrical issue, they will be driving and randomly all electrical will cut out, also killing the motor. The shop they went to didn't check codes and just blamed it on the fuel pump, which doesn't sound right to me. Thanks in advance for any advice/recommendations!


----------

